# Hawaii Reviews for August 2012



## billhall (Aug 5, 2012)

Reviews for August 2012 - Hawaii


----------



## billhall (Aug 5, 2012)

*Marriott's Maui Ocean Club, Maui, 6/29/12*

*New Review *


Marriott's Maui Ocean Club 
Reviewer: Julie Epperson​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 5, 2012)

*Cliff's Club, Kauai, 6/2/12*

*New Review *


Cliffs Club 
Reviewer: Hugh Pace​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 5, 2012)

*Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club, Oahu, 2/25/12*

*New Review *


Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club 
Reviewer: Tamara & Ken Fehling​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 5, 2012)

*Kona Coast Resort II, Big Island,7/15/12*

*New Review *


Kona Coast Resort II 
Reviewer: Deborah Syna​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 6, 2012)

*Sweetwater at Waikiki, Oahu, 7/28/12*

*New Review *


Sweetwater at Waikiki 
Reviewer: [name withheld]​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 12, 2012)

*Kona Coast Resort II, Big Island,7/1/12*

*New Review *


Kona Coast Resort II 
Reviewer: Stephanie Kelly-Newhouse​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 12, 2012)

*Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North, Maui, 6/23/12*

*New Review *


Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North 
Reviewer: Stephanie Kelly-Newhouse​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 12, 2012)

*Cliffs Club, Kauai, 7/27/12*

*New Review *


Cliffs Club 
Reviewer: Kenneth & Carol Sprang​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 12, 2012)

*Marriott's Maui Ocean Club, Maui, 2/12/12*

*New Review *


Marriott's Maui Ocean Club 
Reviewer: Dave Murphy​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 18, 2012)

*Marriott's Kauai Lagoons, Kauai, 8/5/12*

*New Review *


Marriott's Kauai Lagoons 
Reviewer: Robert McGraw​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 18, 2012)

*Maui Schooner,Maui, 3/12/11*

*New Review *


Maui Schooner 
Reviewer: [name withheld]​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 19, 2012)

*Sands of Kahana, Maui, 7/7/12*

*New Review *


Sands of Kahana 
Reviewer: Daniel Blasiak​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

